
Facebook tracking UK political party websites - markarichards
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oPHu-TUQX4
======
markarichards
This is from a new private browsing session, no page loaded (tabs only
prefilled with urls to load).

Notice, no consent given on Facebook or the political party sites.

Facebook has been sent a wealth of data on who is a member of UK political
parties, because UK political parties are mostly giving it away to them
illegally.

